# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Հայկական Բաց Համալսարան.

## AMzone

Հայկական Բաց Համալսարան..   լսել եք այս համալսարանի մասին,՞  մարդ կա ակումբցիներից որ այստեղա սովորում՞     :Smile:    ես սովորում եմ այստեղ.

----------


## SlimShady

Դե ես անձամբ չեմ սովորում այդտեղ :LOL:  բայց շատ մոտիկ ընկերներս են ըտեղ հայտնվել,վտ 1-ին կուրս,հովո մեկ ել գոռ,կարողա ճանաչես՞

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե ես անձամբ չեմ սովորում այդտեղ բայց շատ մոտիկ ընկերներս են ըտեղ հայտնվել,վտ 1-ին կուրս,հովո մեկ ել գոռ,կարողա ճանաչես՞


Ժող, Հովոն ես չեմ, :LOL:  իմը մի քիչ ավելի վերևա, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ դիմացնա գտնվում: Մենք բաց համալսարան չենք սովորում :Jpit: 

Ոչինչ չէ՞, որ թեմայից դուրսա  :Pardon:

----------

